# Hut Crystal Coat ?



## ridgestalker (Nov 16, 2011)

Anyone have any experience using hut crystal coat an how did you like it ?
Supposed to give the wood a glass like finish was gona order some just was wondering if anyone had any reviews from experience.


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 16, 2011)

I use Hut Crystal Coat on my turnings...mostly on my wooden pens.  It works good but will leave a slightly tacky finish at 1st...it will cure though!   You are welcome to try some of mine if you are close to the Roswell area.  Woodcraft in Roswell on Holcomb Bridge Rd has it if your looking for it locally.


----------



## NorthGaHunter (Nov 16, 2011)

A new finish to try is the General Finishes "Woodturners finish".  It's a water based finish that dries real quick....in about 5 to 10 minutes.  The first couple coats will raise the grain but after that not normally a problem.  Builds up real good.  A lot of people are really liking it.  I have recently tried putting a diluted coat of shellac as the base coat and then applying the woodturners finish.  

The woodturners finish is suppose to be a very durable finish.  It is suppose to be real similar to General Finishes "Enduovar" but the chemical make up has been changed somehow to make it dry real quick.  If conditions are good, you can get 4 coats in about 20 to 30 minutes.  Lastly, I will use the Beal Buffing System.


----------



## j.reagan (Nov 16, 2011)

HUT crystal coat is okay but I like Myland's friction polish better.


----------



## ridgestalker (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info guys.Boneboy appreciate the offer. I am gona get some an try it out i reckon an see if i like it.


----------



## GADAWGS (Nov 16, 2011)

Or you can come by the house and I will give you mine if I can find it. Used it a few times, wasnt my cup of tea. Now all I use is CA finishes


----------



## ridgestalker (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Lee i been meaning to come up there an see ya man to learn a few things just seems never have the time.I like the finish's on your calls so i need to come check out the CA finishes an method.
Maybe after deer an before turkey season i can pay ya a visit.


----------



## GADAWGS (Nov 16, 2011)

Come on, the door is always open


----------



## rutandstrut (Nov 18, 2011)

I like Mylands when I buy it! I developed a finish using Minn Wax Poly, Upwards Feed and Wax, Boiled Linseed Oil and Denatured Alcohol that works heat for high speed finishing and it make the wood grain pop!


----------



## GOoutdoors (Nov 20, 2011)

I've had great results with Hut on my wooden pens.


----------



## moyehow (Dec 1, 2011)

Go see Lee.  The CA glue finish on small projects is really nice.  I use midlands high friction polish on my bowls and bigger turnings.


----------

